# How to attach regulator to paintball tank?



## darkxrose (May 8, 2011)

Hi, I have purchased a aquatek regulator and a cga320 paintball adapter. 

First I put the plastic washer into the regulator thread, attaching the cga 320 on to the regulator then attaching that to the tank but when I screwed it in, c02 started bursting out from between the adapter and regulator thread.

I tried again without the washer but the same thing happened. 
How am I supposed to stop co2 from bursting out?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I forget the actual name of it, but it's a white tape you use on the threaded part and then screw the 2 together. It prevents leaks from happening.

Can be found in any hardware plumbing department... or just describe it to an associate and they should know what you are talking about


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

darkxrose said:


> Hi, I have purchased a aquatek regulator and a cga320 paintball adapter.
> 
> First I put the plastic washer into the regulator thread, attaching the cga 320 on to the regulator then attaching that to the tank but when I screwed it in, c02 started bursting out from between the adapter and regulator thread.
> 
> ...


Don't use tape on either of the connections.

You use the nylon thread to attach the regulator's CGA320 connection to the paintball adapter. Then, you screw the paintball adapter on the paintball CO2 cylinder.

That is it. Make sure that the o-ring on the pin valve is there and new. Other than that, I'm not sure what your problem would be.

Again, though, no tape, as those connections are not designed to use tape.

p.s. Did you mention that *you* attached the CGA320 connection to the regulator? If so, that particular connection does require pipe tape or pipe dope. However, most CO2 regulators you buy will come with the CGA320 connector attached (unless you are building your own or switching from O2 or some other gas).


----------



## darkxrose (May 8, 2011)

I attach the blue adapter to the regulator. Then I just attach the entire thing to the paintball tank right?

ps. this is the top of the paintball tank. there is a light yellow o-ring but i dont know if it is too old or not  it looks fine though










edit: this is what the aquatek regulator looks like when I got it ( the cga230 is the big nut thing that can slide up and down right?)


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup, you're all over it. 

Attach blue adapter to regulator first. Then add tank.

*DO NOT* attach adapter to Co2 tank first...unless your looking to make a little 24oz rocket. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkxrose (May 8, 2011)

should i plug in the solenoid/ open the needle valve before i attach the thing to the tank?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

darkxrose said:


> should i plug in the solenoid/ open the needle valve before i attach the thing to the tank?


Probably unplugged. Though it's not really a big deal. 

Don't mess with any of that until you have your line and stuff all ready to go. I set mine up away from the tank and stuck my line in a glass of water just to test before installing it into the tank.

Have you watched this? Kind of helps you get familiarized with the setup. Plus you get to see a bearded ginger...very rare. http://aquatek-california.com/gallery/?tubepress_video=e_tcg_voxMY


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

You are looking good.

Make sure that (a) the regulator is "off" (this is an Aquatek, so you can't actually shut it off because it is fixed), (b) needle valve is closed, (c) solenoid is off or not plugged in.

Then attach the adapter to the CGA320 connection.

Finally, attach the CO2 cylinder to the adapter. Nothing should be leaking noticeably at that point.

Then, turn on the solenoid and adjust the needle valve (no need to adjust the regulator, as was mentioned previously, it is fixed).

p.s. And, as I said before, no tape.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

darkxrose said:


> ...
> edit: this is what the aquatek regulator looks like when I got it ( the cga230 is the big nut thing that can slide up and down right?)...


Yes, that is the CGA320 connector. It is already connected to the Aquatek regulator, so you are good there.


----------



## darkxrose (May 8, 2011)

After a few hours of use, the connection between the cga230 to paintball adapter and regulator leaked again (loud hissing) so i took it apart again. Is it possible that the plastic washer that came with the regulator is defective? Or do I need to tighten it down with a wrench? (i didnt have a wrench that could twist the adapter into the regulator so I tightened it with just my hand)


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Use some muscle. You aren't going to seal anything by just hand tightening it. It's a crush washer and the seal happens when the gasket is compressed and forms to the two mating surfaces.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I been told that you should replace the nylon washer every time you connect the regulator.

Are you using the same washer? Some people reuse them, I think you should try another washer. The kit comes with two right?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

darkxrose said:


> After a few hours of use, the connection between the cga230 to paintball adapter and regulator leaked again (loud hissing) so i took it apart again. Is it possible that the plastic washer that came with the regulator is defective? Or do I need to tighten it down with a wrench? (i didnt have a wrench that could twist the adapter into the regulator so I tightened it with just my hand)


yep you need to wrench the 2 parts together.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

darkxrose said:


> Or do I need to tighten it down with a wrench? (i didnt have a wrench that could twist the adapter into the regulator so I tightened it with just my hand)


By hand?  You make me afraid.

I will echo what others have just said. 
You NEED to use a wrench or two.


----------



## darkxrose (May 8, 2011)

Alright, its just I dont have a wrench big enough to go around the adapter , guess i have to go buy one


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I did it by hand with no issues, although wrenching them together is probably the better idea.

That or the gym has been quite beneficial. lol.


----------



## elwray (Mar 9, 2012)

darkxrose said:


> Alright, its just I dont have a wrench big enough to go around the adapter , guess i have to go buy one


Hey, could be a good excuse to go meet the neighbors! :icon_smil



galabar said:


> Don't use tape on either of the connections.


Aquatek's video instructions/demo on their website actually says to use teflon tape on the CGA320 threads if needed. Though I agree it shouldn't need it (never needed it on any of my CO2 regulators on my kegerator setups). I'd be concerned about bits of teflon tape getting blown into the regulator.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

elwray said:


> Hey, could be a good excuse to go meet the neighbors! :icon_smil
> 
> 
> 
> Aquatek's video instructions/demo on their website actually says to use teflon tape on the CGA320 threads if needed. Though I agree it shouldn't need it (never needed it on any of my CO2 regulators on my kegerator setups). I'd be concerned about bits of teflon tape getting blown into the regulator.


Really? Then they don't know. How can the tape prevent the gas from 
escaping by the back of the nut?


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

elwray said:


> *Aquatek's video instructions/demo on their website actually says to use teflon tape on the CGA320 threads if needed.* Though I agree it shouldn't need it (never needed it on any of my CO2 regulators on my kegerator setups). I'd be concerned about bits of teflon tape getting blown into the regulator.


No, it doesn't. Here is the video (3:16):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_tcg_voxMY

They say to use tape for any leaks -- this means any leaks other than the CGA320 fitting. If you want to verify this, you can email them. 

The CGA320 connector is designed to be used without tape. Using tape way cause the connection to not seat against the nylon washer. I'm not going to post a link to every manufacturer, but all will say something like the following (here are a 1/2 dozen experts):

http://www.alspecialtygases.com/files/Cylinder_Connections.pdf



> Moreover, never use any pipe dope or Teflon® tape with CGA fittings when mating to the cylinder valve.


http://www.mathesongas.com/pdfs/lit...ons-53-54-Series-Manifold-INT-0235-Rev-A1.pdf



> NEVER USE TEFLON TAPE to aid in the sealing of the CGA fitting to the cylinder valve.


http://www.labregulator.com/Application-Help.html



> Do I need to use teflon tape for my cylinder to regulator connection?
> 
> No, all cylinder connections are designed to connect without the use of teflon tape. Some connections use washers (320, 330, 660) , but most connections use metal-to-metal contact to form a leak free connection. The use of teflon tape is not necessary.


http://www.njagc.net/articles/co2.htm



> NOTE: Applying Teflon tape or pipe dope to the threads on the CO2 tank will NOT seal it. In fact using Teflon on the threads is discouraged as any stray threads getting into your regulator can damage it.


https://www.case.edu/ehs/LabSafety/cylinder.html



> Do not use teflon tape, which does not seal the connection and could clog the regulator or contaminate the gas stream.


http://www.bnl.gov/esh/shsd/Programs/Program_Area_CompressedGas.asp



> The mating surfaces of the majority of fittings are made to be leak tight without the use of aids such as Teflon tape.


----------



## elwray (Mar 9, 2012)

galabar said:


> No, it doesn't. Here is the video (3:16):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_tcg_voxMY
> 
> ...


Uh, can you please provide some kind of source for this claim?? 

:icon_wink Sorry, guess I misunderstood what they were referring to. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

elwray said:


> Uh, can you please provide some kind of source for this claim??
> 
> :icon_wink Sorry, guess I misunderstood what they were referring to. Thanks for clearing that up.


No problem. I was probably being a little overly pedantic, but I figured I'd put this to rest "once and for all" (yeah, like that will happen).


----------



## robkabob14 (Mar 29, 2011)

*paintball regulator to 7# tank*

i just bought a 7# tank for homebrewing and im going to use it for aquarium plants too. problem is my regulator is for paintball tanks and when i hook it up to the 7# er it hisses because the connection isnt tight. is there an adapter that i can use to to fix this problem? please help! the 7# tank is the normal 320 connection.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Wth...7# tank?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

dont they usually come in 2.5, 5, 10, 15 and 20 pound sizes?


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

I have attached the aquatek regulator to the blue paintball adapter to the empire 20 oz co2 tank. I have used the little rigid white ring in between the adapter and regulator and the little rubber ring around the lip of the co2 tank itself. I can't seem to get the co2 to stop coming out of the little safety holes when I go to tighten the connections. When it occasionally connects and actually sends bubbles into the diffuser, the tank makes a pop noise and the gauge goes from 1000 down to 0.


any help?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Teflon tape the threads and make sure its a good O-ring

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

is it recommended to use a wrench to tighten the connection between the adapter and regulator where the rigid white o ring becomes crushed? I read that on another forum and just want to make sure that is correct


----------

